# Flex Track



## elcamino (Jan 16, 2002)

Hello, I see a lot of the old AFX Flex Track on the auction site and its tempting, but I never see anyone using it. Is it any good? Just wondering, Glen


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

I've never tried it or found anyone with good things to say about it.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

It's a novelty item at best.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

great for laying across your buddy's back and brining up welts.. ( I was ten OK!!). great idea. poor execution that and the theft of intelectual property by Tyco helped kill Aurora...drags on the cars, kinks and will not repair easy.. just a plain bad idea...


Dave


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Like the others have said, pretty much crap.....


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Looks good in a auction though.


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

I had an AFX set that included the flex track as part of the layout. I found stock AFX magna traction slot cars to run pretty good on the flex track. 

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

While the tyco knock-off used a solid rail and stays where you flex/put it , AFX uses a spring for its rails. The track is VERY flexable and due to the "vertebrae" construction, it is quite slippery when compared to a solid curve because of the "missing" road surface that allows it to flex. It also must be supported very well to keep it from moving about.
I had some good luck when using it as a straight hill or very slight curve but little else. Like Doba said, a novelty at best.

A couple of years ago, an Ebay'r had a landscaped track for sale. It had banks and hills and valleys. It was a work of art....except for the fact that he built it entirely out of flex track pieces. No wonder he was trying to sell it. trying to race on that track must have been like trying to ride a bicycle on a skating pond.

Unless you want it to simply play and experiment with it, save your hard-earned slot dollars.


Just my buck and a quarter.:wave:


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

I always wanted to make an off-road track with it and make it permanent and fill the voids. They quik lok with all my track. I wanted to make something like those larger scale hill-climb tracks. I always wondered why they put the extra pick-up shoes in the box. The "slinky" rails must eat up the shoes. I am still not against them. Never got that far. David


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

we have a piece at the end of our dragstrip to help slow the cars.other than that,i would say it's carp


----------



## elcamino (Jan 16, 2002)

Thanks guys, you just saved me a few bucks.


----------

